# Mid-Michigan Racing?



## networxinc (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone interested in racing indoor carpet in the Saginaw Tri-City Area? If a new track open would enough people participate? Just asking, any info or comments would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

sure why not.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bay City has a nice track (Xtreme Cellar Racing) that they race Oval on. They tried running on road with no sucess.


----------

